# Upgrade to R22 From Tivo SD Receiver



## mrcon0728 (Oct 20, 2007)

I currently have two HR-21's and one HR-20 with the HD package, and two Tivo SD receivers that can only do MPEG-2. I need a receiver that does MPEG-4 to get all the features of NFLST. D has offered to replace the 2 Tivo receivers with the R22 that is SD for just shipping costs, which seems fair to me. The only problem I can see with this receiver upgrade is that there is no RF out on the R22 and I share one receiver with two TV's. What can I do to share one receiver with two TV's without the RF output on the new receiver?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

mrcon0728 said:


> I currently have two HR-21's and one HR-20 with the HD package, and two Tivo SD receivers that can only do MPEG-2. I need a receiver that does MPEG-4 to get all the features of NFLST. D has offered to replace the 2 Tivo receivers with the R22 that is SD for just shipping costs, which seems fair to me. The only problem I can see with this receiver upgrade is that there is no RF out on the R22 and I share one receiver with two TV's. What can I do to share one receiver with two TV's without the RF output on the new receiver?


Don't get the R22 unless you only want ST in SD.I would recommend 2 more HR21s.

You should be able to find a RF converter.But I would recommend new HDTV's.

If not here's another way I goggled up RF converter here's just one result.

http://www.radioshack.com/sm-rf-modulatorvideo-component-adapter--pi-2103095.html


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

mrcon0728 said:


> I currently have two HR-21's and one HR-20 with the HD package, and two Tivo SD receivers that can only do MPEG-2. I need a receiver that does MPEG-4 to get all the features of NFLST. D has offered to replace the 2 Tivo receivers with the R22 that is SD for just shipping costs, which seems fair to me. The only problem I can see with this receiver upgrade is that there is no RF out on the R22 and I share one receiver with two TV's. What can I do to share one receiver with two TV's without the RF output on the new receiver?


Since you already pay the HD Access fee, your monthly cost for an R22 or a HD DVR (probably an HR21) would be the same. Removing two TiVo's and replacing them with just one new receiver will drop your bill by $5 however. But it remains to be seen if DirecTV will part with an HD DVR for just the shipping charge since they are in high demand (not likely). In any event, you still need to feed 2 TV's with it.

I have an R22 feeding THREE TV sets (old analog sets with NTSC tuners). All you need is an "RF modulator". The one I have even does MTS stereo so you can watch on your remote TV in stereo if it has an MTS tuner. Hookup is a snap. The back of the unit has just three input jacks- video, left audio, right audio. It also has an RF output where you hook your coax to feed the remote TV.

You can get a modulator like mine (A Cable Engineering Labs model 1001ST) from BUY.COM which had the best price (about $50). Or, you can just go to a local electronics store like Best Buy and get a similar one (they all stock them for folks that want to play video games on a TV with no composite inputs). But the one I described above is a much higher quality unit than those "bubble pack" ones at Best Buy and is highly recommended.

Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## mrcon0728 (Oct 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Don't get the R22 unless you only want ST in SD.I would recommend 2 more HR21s.
> 
> You should be able to find a RF converter.But I would recommend new HDTV's.
> 
> ...


The other two TV's are SD, I am not planning to upgrade them to HD yet. So I figured the R22's would be good enough. Thanks


----------



## mrcon0728 (Oct 20, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Since you already pay the HD Access fee, your monthly cost for an R22 or a HD DVR (probably an HR21) would be the same. Removing two TiVo's and replacing them with just one new receiver will drop your bill by $5 however. But it remains to be seen if DirecTV will part with an HD DVR for just the shipping charge since they are in high demand (not likely). In any event, you still need to feed 2 TV's with it.
> 
> I have an R22 feeding THREE TV sets (old analog sets with NTSC tuners). All you need is an "RF modulator". The one I have even does MTS stereo so you can watch on your remote TV in stereo if it has an MTS tuner. Hookup is a snap. The back of the unit has just three input jacks- video, left audio, right audio. It also has an RF output where you hook your coax to feed the remote TV.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, but I could not locate the RF modulator that you have.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

mrcon0728 said:


> The other two TV's are SD, I am not planning to upgrade them to HD yet. So I figured the R22's would be good enough. Thanks


Well I have to agree I have an R22-100. :welcome_s


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

mrcon0728 said:


> Thanks for the info, but I could not locate the RF modulator that you have.


I've got three RF modulators in my house for various things (DVD players, R15 and a feed off my HR-21). I picked them up at Wallmart for about $20.


----------



## Jimbo2 (May 10, 2007)

Getteau said:


> I've got three RF modulators in my house for various things (DVD players, R15 and a feed off my HR-21). I picked them up at Wallmart for about $20.


How well do they work and what is the make and model, I have used the RF modulators from CC and found that the picture was lacking on the other end.

Any particular make and model that work better ?

Jimbo


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Some good RF modulators meant for distribution (not just direct connection to a TV right next to it like many cheaper modulators are for):

Channel Plus 5415 (~$70)
CE Labs 1001ST (~$55)
Blonder Tongue HAVM-1 (~$120)

All have a very good following and good reviews from what I have seen.


----------



## Jimbo2 (May 10, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Some good RF modulators meant for distribution (not just direct connection to a TV right next to it like many cheaper modulators are for):
> 
> Channel Plus 5415 (~$70)
> CE Labs 1001ST (~$55)
> ...


Thanks !


----------



## mrcon0728 (Oct 20, 2007)

Getteau said:


> I've got three RF modulators in my house for various things (DVD players, R15 and a feed off my HR-21). I picked them up at Wallmart for about $20.


How do I hook it up, I am going from an older Tivo Receiver that has 2 SAT IN lines and the RF out runs to a TV in another room. Can you provide me with some type of schematic of the hookup? Thanks


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

mrcon0728 said:


> How do I hook it up, I am going from an older Tivo Receiver that has 2 SAT IN lines and the RF out runs to a TV in another room. Can you provide me with some type of schematic of the hookup? Thanks


RF Modulators have composite video (yellow) and audio (red/white) inputs, and a coaxial output with the modulated signal. Simply run a yellow/red/white cable from the DVR output to the modulator input and connect your coax to the remote tv to the modulator's output.

Carl


----------



## mrcon0728 (Oct 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> RF Modulators have composite video (yellow) and audio (red/white) inputs, and a coaxial output with the modulated signal. Simply run a yellow/red/white cable from the DVR output to the modulator input and connect your coax to the remote tv to the modulator's output.
> 
> Carl


Thanks, I will be trying this soon.


----------



## mrcon0728 (Oct 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> RF Modulators have composite video (yellow) and audio (red/white) inputs, and a coaxial output with the modulated signal. Simply run a yellow/red/white cable from the DVR output to the modulator input and connect your coax to the remote tv to the modulator's output.
> 
> Carl


Hooked it up today, worked like a charm. Thanks for all of your help everyone!


----------

